# İç ve Dış Tehditler > ABD Zulmü ve Müslümanlar >  ABD'nin Yeni Öldürücü Silahı

## bozok

*ABD'nin Yeni üldürücü Silahı*

 

Türkiye sahte nutuklarla meşgul edilip, insanlar sürü gibi görülüp beyinleri iğdiş edilirken dünya farklı alanlarda çalışmalara sahne.!

*Bakın*; ABD’de son teknoloji ürünü *yeni bir silahı* tartışıyor 

*ABD’nin internet haber ağı AOL News,* ABD ordusunun Afganistan savaşında çok farklı bir silah denemeyi düşündüğünü ortaya çıkardı. *Active Denial System* (Aktif Reddetme Sistemi) adındaki silah, kullandığı mikrodalga enerjisi ile insanların derisinde acısına katlanılması mümkün olmayan bir etki yapıyor.

ABD Ohio eyaletindeki *Wright Patterson Hava üssü’ndeki* araştırma laboratuarlarında görev yapan bir yetkili, Aktif Reddetme Sistemi’nin bir milimetre boyunda dalgalar göndererek derinin üst kısmını yaktığını ve neden olduğu dayanılmaz acıyla kurbanını hareket etmeye zorladığını belirtti. Ancak kaynak, silahın Afganistan’daki savaşta kullanıp kullanılmayacağı hakkında bilgi vermiyor.. 

*ADS*, insanların üzerine görünmeyen bir ışın demeti yolluyor. Bu ışın insanların derilerinde çok büyük bir yanmaya neden oluyor ve kaçmalarını sağlıyor. ABD Hava Kuvvetleri, silahın bu özelliğine “hoşçakal etkisi” diyor. 

Silahın bugüne kadar savaş alanlarında kullanılmadığı bilinirken, AOL News’e bir mektup gönderen *ülümcül Olmayan Silahlar Ortak Yönetimi* (JNLWD) temsilcisi Kelley Hughes, “ADS’nin Afganistan’da konuşlandırılması için başlatılan sürecin devam ettiğini" belirtiyor. 

*Irak’ta kullanılacaktı*

ABD Savunma Bakanlığı Pentagon, ADS’yi 2008 yılında Irak’ta kullanmayı planlıyordu. Ancak siyasi uzlaşmazlıklar sonucu plan rafa kaldırıldı. Silahın Afganistan’da kullanılmaya başlanması halinde Afgan ordusuna belli bir miktar verilip verilmeyeceği de tartışılan konular arasında. 

Pentagon sözcülerinden *Albay Dave Lapan’a* göre, AOL News’e ADS’nin Afganistan’da kullanılıp kullanılmaması yönünde tartışmalar yaşanmakta, ancak henüz bu konuda bir karar çıkmamış durumda. 

New Mexico eyaletindeki Kirtland Hava üssü’ndeki araştırma laboratuarında geliştirilen ADS, birçok farklı ayarlama düzenine sahip. Laboratuarda çalışan mühendisler, AOL News’e silahın Afganistan’a gönderilen ADS sistemlerinin çok daha ileri bir model olan Blok 2 olduğunu belirtiyor. Mühendisler, zırhlı askeri aracın tepesine yerleştirilen silahın, gelecekte uçaklara da yerleştirileceğini ifade ediyor.. 

*Yetkililer bilgi saklıyor.*

Hava Kuvvetleri Araştırma Laboratuarı sözcülerinden Michael Kleiman, ADS hakkında daha fazla bilgi vermeyi reddediyor ve JNLWD’den bilgi alınmasını istiyor. JNLWD sözcüsü Hughes ise AOL’nin silahın Afganistan’a gönderilip gönderilmediğine yönelik sorularını karşılıksız bırakmış durumda. 

JNLWD başkanı Albay Tracy Tafolla, 28 Haziran’a kadar görevinde bulunmayacağı mazeretiyle gönderilen e-postaları cevapsız bıraktı. ABD ordusu, ADS silahının mevcudiyeti hakkında geçtiğimiz yıllarda karmaşık açıklamalarda bulundu. 2001 yılında ise, sistem hakkında basında haberlerin yer almaya başlamasının ardından silahın varlığı açıklandı. 

*Hava Kuvvetleri*, yıllar süren çalışmaların ardından sistemin güvenliğinin kanıtlandığını, 2007 yılında yapılan denemelerde bir kobayın ciddi şekilde yandığını belirtti. Hava Kuvvetleri yetkilileri aynı yılın sonlarına doğru yaşanan kaza hakkında bir rapor yayımladı. Raporda kazanın yetersiz operatör eğitimi ve güvenlik önlemlerinden kaynaklandığı savunuluyor.. 

Raporun yayımlanmasından sonra ise, yetkililer Blok 1 sistemindeki teknik aksaklıkların ve eğitim noksanlarının giderildiğini belirtiyor. 

New Mexico’daki Los Alamos Ulusal Laboratuarları’nın ölümcül olmayan silahlar programının eski başkanı *John Alexander*, AOL News’e silahın Afganistan’da konuşlanıp konuşlanmayacağı hakkında bir bilgisi olmadığını, ancak konuşlanması halinde üs koruması gibi nokta savunma kapsamında yararlı olabileceğini belirtmiş.. 

ADS’nin kullanılması taraftarı olan *Alexander*, silahın teknik değil politik nedenlerden savaş alanına sürülmediğini ifade etmiş. 

Siyasetçileri yalan üzerine kurulu vaadler sağanağı altında kitleri uyutmakla meşgul! Ha sahi Türkiye’nin profesörleri, iş adamları, gazetecileri nelerle meşgul dersiniz?

*GüNüN Sözü:* şafak vakti, zinde olduğun anlardır. Planlarını uygulamaya koy.


*Nurullah Aydın* / AüIK İSTİHBARAT / 11 Ağustos 2010

----------

